# Sermon Note-Taking Methods



## au5t1n

I'm curious as to how others take notes during a sermon. I'm talking pen and paper methods here, not computer notes. I use the Cornell system at present because I can use the left section to fill in the organizational structure of the sermon if it's not initially apparent. What method do you use? Any tips or interesting styles you could suggest for sermon retention and a good record of the sermon?

My apologies if there is a more appropriate forum for this.


----------



## au5t1n

Thanks. I've seen the reminder, but I guess I was just confused as to the distinction between theological and non-theological. I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

I ususally just write along with what the pastor is saying (mostly in a shorthand version that looks like a monkey but I can read) and then may go back and make notes. Sometimes I expound on a thought he had or re-word it.


----------



## Scottish Lass

I use a modified outline system---main points begin at the left-hand margin, supporting points are indented in an inch or so, details to those (rare) go in two inches. Tim usually has three points, and I restate the application again at the bottom for quick reference.


----------



## rpavich

I stopped taking notes.

After using regular paper and pen, and then a laptop, I realized that was just not accomplishing much...lots of writing, notes, and not a lot of listening.

now, I give the sermon all of my attention and don't worry about anything else.


----------



## FenderPriest

I take notes in my moleskin journal. I will put a line abut an inch from the inside margin all the way down the page. I put "Speaker" "Series" "Text" at the beginning of the sermon (with the appropriate designations). Then I will write a few introductory notes that strike me (i.e. main point, interesting observation, etc). As the sermon progresses, I'll write the main point headings (usually 3 or 4) and then fill in things that strike me under that. Some times I'll write in short hand leaving out all the vowels (mch lk ths - except sometimes I'll use phonetic letters for "ch", "sh", "th", etc.). Then, after the sermon I'll try to review (most likely that afternoon) and make small notes where conviction/edification/encouragement/guidance/etc. came for me. (I can load a picture of this if you'd like.)

I honestly can't imagine not taking notes, but some times the headings don't get filled in mostly because nothing sticks out to me to write down; either way, it's always such a privilege to be under the preached word.

The Puritans used to ask each other "How did you fair under the preaching today?" Note taking is my way of helping my soul give a reasonable response to that.


----------



## Skyler

I only write down interesting questions to ponder if the speaker brings something out that's either controversial or inspiring. Other than that I don't take notes. It's too distracting.


----------



## OPC'n

My pastor records his messages and I put them on sermonaudio. I then listen to them again at home and take notes.


----------



## au5t1n

Those of you who take notes in outline form must have pastors who are very clear about the structure of their sermon throughout. I sometimes have trouble seeing the structure until afterwards, when it all clicks.

I agree with the sentiment a few of you expressed that sermon notes can be distracting. There is certainly a wrong way to take notes (i.e. writing down EVERYTHING). I have to remind myself just to get down the key points and insights. However, research has shown time and time again that writing things down with your own hand is the absolute surest way to make sure you absorb it. This is why in college classes students are often advised to take their own handwritten notes even if the instructor makes his or her notes available online. Also, I have to admit that when I don't take notes, I'm frequently guilty of going off on mental tangents using my pastor's thoughts as launching points for my own personal sermon. Needless to say, this is a bad habit. 

Does anyone besides me use the Cornell method or another unusual style? I'm trying to find the best fit for me that gets down the main points without just copying all the pastor is saying.


----------



## au5t1n

OPC'n said:


> My pastor records his messages and I put them on sermonaudio. I then listen to them again at home and take notes.


I've done this before too, but I'm not sure I would want to do it after every sermon. Does this mean I'm lazy?

Please don't answer that.


----------



## au5t1n

FenderPriest said:


> I take notes in my moleskin journal. I will put a line abut an inch from the inside margin all the way down the page. I put "Speaker" "Series" "Text" at the beginning of the sermon (with the appropriate designations). Then I will write a few introductory notes that strike me (i.e. main point, interesting observation, etc). As the sermon progresses, I'll write the main point headings (usually 3 or 4) and then fill in things that strike me under that. Some times I'll write in short hand leaving out all the vowels (mch lk ths - except sometimes I'll use phonetic letters for "ch", "sh", "th", etc.). Then, after the sermon I'll try to review (most likely that afternoon) and make small notes where conviction/edification/encouragement/guidance/etc. came for me. (I can load a picture of this if you'd like.)
> 
> I honestly can't imagine not taking notes, but some times the headings don't get filled in mostly because nothing sticks out to me to write down; either way, it's always such a privilege to be under the preached word.
> 
> The Puritans used to ask each other "How did you fair under the preaching today?" Note taking is my way of helping my soul give a reasonable response to that.


I would indeed like to see a picture if it's not too much trouble. 

And those Puritans were something else! "How did you fare under the preaching..." sounds like they always expected the sermon to *convict* - beautiful.


----------



## FenderPriest

So this is how I do things. 
View attachment 1000


----------



## au5t1n

FenderPriest said:


> So this is how I do things.
> View attachment 1000


Very cool! I like your style a lot. Thanks for showing me.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Mine looks much like the picture, as well. I forgot to mention that I also include speaker, title, text, and date. I also use a three-subject notebook--one for sermon series, one for Wednesday night-type studies, and the last section for guest sermons, stand-alone texts, etc.


----------



## au5t1n

FenderPriest said:


> So this is how I do things.
> View attachment 1000


What purpose does the margin serve? Is this for your own insights afterwards?


----------



## au5t1n

*Bump* just this once - I figure there's a little more traffic in the evening, right? I'm still interested in hearing if anyone else has any unique methods of note-taking during the sermon or any note-taking tips you'd like to share.


----------



## westminken

At my church, we usually put the sermon outline in the bulletin so the congregation doesn't have to take notes unless they want to add some remarks that we say into the outline.


----------



## Edward

For expository sermons, I usually take notes in the margin of my Bible at the appropriate point.


----------



## fredtgreco

I have a sermon insert that is one piece of paper, sized to be half of a landscaped legal sheet (so 8.5x7). Our bulletin is legal folded in half so it fits there. On the back it is either blank or has prayer requests.

The sermon insert has the general outline of the (usually) three main points (I, II, III) and major subheads (A, B, C) under each. Then there is space for people to take notes. I find this a way to make people aware of the structure of the sermon. I also make a large effort to impart that organization and structure in the delivery of my sermon.

I've attached two examples.


----------



## au5t1n

Thanks! I think that's a great way of doing it. I used to go to an evangelical free church which had a well-educated pastor who preached expositorily (sp?) (a new concept to me, being raised in a shallow SBC church), and he used the same basic format - a general outline provided with space after each point to make comments. I even think he was a calvinist, although I don't remember for sure. I was a teenager at the time and I remember being shocked that the youth minister openly taught election. It was pretty audacious of him.


----------



## Wayne

rpavich said:


> I stopped taking notes.
> 
> After using regular paper and pen, and then a laptop, I realized that was just not accomplishing much...lots of writing, notes, and not a lot of listening.
> 
> now, I give the sermon all of my attention and don't worry about anything else.



I was going to suggest something along the same lines. Basically, just listen. Pay attention. You might then go home and rehearse the sermon in your mind and make an outline at that time, filling in gaps as you remember them. That exercise might also strengthen your powers of retention.

Taking notes can actually interfere with your ability to take in what is being said. Perhaps not for everyone, but some of us are better off eyes forward.


----------



## au5t1n

Wayne said:


> rpavich said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped taking notes.
> 
> After using regular paper and pen, and then a laptop, I realized that was just not accomplishing much...lots of writing, notes, and not a lot of listening.
> 
> now, I give the sermon all of my attention and don't worry about anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest something along the same lines. Basically, just listen. Pay attention. You might then go home and rehearse the sermon in your mind and make an outline at that time, filling in gaps as you remember them. That exercise might also strengthen your powers of retention.
> 
> Taking notes can actually interfere with your ability to take in what is being said. Perhaps not for everyone, but some of us are better off eyes forward.
Click to expand...

Hmm...I hear you. But when I take notes, my understanding of the sermon while it's being preached is increased significantly, as well as my focus, and I have a record of it afterwards. I have this overwhelming tendency to end up on a tangent in my own mind when I don't take notes.

Your suggestion in the first paragraph sounds like a good idea, though. It would certainly be an exercise in memory skills.


----------



## Wayne

Fair enough. I certainly had my time of taking notes, and may again go back to that practice.

Another matter you might consider--what will you do with all those notes. Do you have any system whereby they will profit you in the future? Or are they only for the immediate moment, to bring clarity of understanding? I found that I was never reviewing (who has time) all those notes, and so they were largely just taking up space. Maybe that was part of why I stopped notetaking.


----------



## au5t1n

Wayne said:


> Fair enough. I certainly had my time of taking notes, and may again go back to that practice.
> 
> Another matter you might consider--what will you do with all those notes. Do you have any system whereby they will profit you in the future? Or are they only for the immediate moment, to bring clarity of understanding? I found that I was never reviewing (who has time) all those notes, and so they were largely just taking up space. Maybe that was part of why I stopped notetaking.


Partly they are for clarity in the immediate moment. I do review them, though. I have a bound notebook so I don't have to keep track of loose papers or a notebook where the pages can tear easily.


----------



## FenderPriest

austinww said:


> FenderPriest said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is how I do things.
> View attachment 1000
> 
> 
> 
> What purpose does the margin serve? Is this for your own insights afterwards?
Click to expand...

It helps me take notes and then go back (as you can see in the picture) and star sections that particularly apply to our family or my soul without jumbling up the sermon notes. It's a note taking method I learned in highschool - it inherently allows for constructive review of notes for better learning.

Not as a defense of note taking, but as a slight rebuttal to the observations tha non-note taking helps one focus I offer these two observations:

1) When the Great Awakening occurred, one interesting surge was public interest in learning short-hand because they wanted to be equipped to get as much as possible of the sermons that were convicting and feeding their souls. (I admit that this is done today by recording, but it's an observation of our history nonetheless.)

2) With out such note taking, we wouldn't have the verbose volumes of sermons from great men like Spurgeon and Owen. (One wonders if the sermons collected in Acts weren't done so from sermon notes taken at the time of preaching...eh, just a fleeting quandary.)

Along the lines of #2, just a personal note here. I was prompted to review some old journals this week from when I was in college. While I certainly don't remember every sermon (though I do remember some), it was a helpful, tangible testimony to God's grace to look back and see his Word preached in my life over periods of time. It helped me see promptings in my soul that were worked out over a period of time to later fruit. This is mostly an observation of the value of journaling, but I think sermons, as they are a major part of our growth, can prove to be helpful at the time and helpful in review, even when greatly belated.

EDIT: Just out of curiosity, I wonder if Lloyd-Jones says anything on this. I'm sure he had an opinion full of of reasons.


----------

